# Gorgeous Gold, Amber Lights, Mulch, Embark Tutorial



## shadowprincess (Jan 9, 2007)

this was a tutorial i did that was requested by someone in another forum... did the tutorial before work hence the ugly green blouse.






Start with properly cleansing, toning, moisturizing and priming the skin. Bleh... horrible skin....





Get liquid foundationready. I use one pump of each: MAC select spf, MAC hyper real, Revlon skinlights skin illuminator.





Apply it onto face. Blend it in using ur fingers, a sponge or a brush. I used a sponge .... I usually use either a sponge or a brush coz I find that it blends into the skin better that way. With fingers sometimes it looks streaky.





Skin looks more even toned and minus those evil pimple scars...





Brush on loose powder. I used Pureluxe April's Mix finishing powder.





Make a stupid face for the camera once you are done. 





Time to apply the eyeshadows. You can use your finger, sponge tip or brush. I love using a sponge tip coz it gives the BEST color payoff. Anyway, swipe some Amberlights (gold bronze color) and apply onto eye socket area.





Blend the color upwards.





Swipe Gorgeous Gold and apply on inner corner.





should look like this.





Swipe a little of Mulch (dark brown color) and apply to the outer corners. 





Make sure you blend inwards and upwards.





Use an angled brush or eyebrow brush and apply the same colours to your lower lashes as shown in the picture.





Highlight the under brow area with a nude color or a sheer shimmery shadow. I used MAC sunseed. Apply liner. You want a soft looking liner in this FOTD so use your angled brush and swipe on a dark brown shadow. I used MAC embark. For the lower lid, line as close as u can to the lashes.





Smile to apply blush and highlighter. I used L'Oreal Trumatch - Innocent Flush and MAC porcelain pink msf.





Curl lashes, apply mascara base (shiseido mascara base) and then mascara (Cover Girl Lash Exact + Lancome L'extreme)





Apply some lipgloss and you are done!

Hope this was helpful. If you ahve any more questions, I'd be happy to answer


----------



## tadzio79 (Jan 9, 2007)

thanks for your lovely tut!


----------



## lipshock (Jan 9, 2007)

Lovely tutorial!

What kind of camera did you use for this?  The pictures are so crisp and clear!


----------



## user79 (Jan 9, 2007)

Those bronzey shades are so pretty.


----------



## shadowprincess (Jan 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Lovely tutorial!

What kind of camera did you use for this?  The pictures are so crisp and clear!_

 
I use my Canon Powershot SD400.. it's a great point and shoot camera... works best when there is tons of light.. does not work well in dark places.. so no night scenery shots...


----------



## shadowprincess (Jan 9, 2007)

thanks everyone for the compliments!! hope this tutorial would be useful to someone


----------



## puffyamiyumifan (Jan 9, 2007)

very nice!  makes me want to hit the beach!  GO AWAY SNOW!!!


----------



## rosdan (Jan 9, 2007)

good tutorial!
thanks


----------



## n_c (Jan 9, 2007)

Great tut! Very detailed...love it!


----------



## shadowprincess (Jan 9, 2007)

thanks!!!


----------



## jenii (Jan 10, 2007)

That's really good! I can't believe you blended it all so well just using sponge tip applicators!


----------



## shadowprincess (Jan 10, 2007)

thanks jenli


----------



## ajloversuz (Jan 20, 2007)

Love this tut !!!! it's very beautiful !


----------



## user46 (Jan 30, 2007)

your lips are so cute!


----------



## linkas (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks 4 the tut! I love the colors! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lovely skin!


----------



## FireIce_Me (Jul 5, 2007)

I love this tutorial. The pictures are clean, not blurry. It's easy to follow. And I actually have all the makeup for this! But i'm running out of Revlon Skin Illuminator . . . :-( I love that stuff. Is the Skin Illuminator discontinued? Cause i can't find it at my local drugstores. Aw man.


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shadowprincess* 

 
_I use my Canon Powershot SD400.. it's a great point and shoot camera... works best when there is tons of light.. does not work well in dark places.. so no night scenery shots..._

 
I have the same camera! But I don't have the best of luck with it as far as taking close-ups like you do. What settings do you use if you dont' mind me asking?

Love the tutorial, really pretty!


----------



## breathless (Jul 5, 2007)

thank you darling!! great tut!


----------



## hunnybun (Jul 5, 2007)

great color scheme for your skin tone.  and my compliments on your skills with the sponge tip applicator!  impressive!


----------

